# Boat life



## Manitoba (Jun 25, 2014)

On another forum, about another country, I read about an expat who had bought a boat that he could live on. He claimed that it was a very successful way of life.

I was wondering of such a thing was possible here in the Philippines?

I’d like to give it a try. A boat that would be comfortable for 2 to 4 people, a berth in a marina somewhere and the opportunity to sail up and down the coast a little bit, just day cruises or the occasional overnight or two trip.

I came very close once at a fresh water marina back home. I was going to be staying in a place for a year project and there was a good deal on a boat but I could not get a marina berth. I then signed a conventional lease for an apartment and was called about 4 hours later saying I could have the berth but was too late by then.

The advantage would be that you could own the boat outright no property ownership issues. Also would limit space for GF family coming for extended visits and allow some movement if you wanted to change locations and go to a different marina.

Disadvantage would be being tied down with an expensive piece of kit here in country that may not be able to get away or sell quickly and the fact that boats have a tendency to sink, especially in major storms.

Anyone have any experience living on a boat? What sort of costs to buy a nice boat and to berth it with shore water and power connections?


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have heard of a fairly large group of sailing people mooring in ****** just south of Dumaguete. I also recently met an American who lives on his boat in Davao. He is moored at a Yacht Club there and enjoys it. He takes trips to Palawan, the Visayas and even Palau.

I have heard some discouraging stories about the Yacht Club here in Subic.


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds interesting.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

I lived on a boat in college, (University of Maryland-Baltimore). It was not mine but I rented it for about a year and a half. The owner was always traveling around the world and originally wanted someone to watch his big boat while he was out of town but I told him I could not be moving in and out all the time trying to fit his travel schedule so he just rented it to me and the marina slip was included. All I did was pay the rent and buy my own food and kept an eye on his boat of course...

The only down side was when a storm came in, the water can get a little rough at times but when the storms were really bad, I just pulled up anchor and took the boat down the coast a ways out of the path of the storm and after the storm I came back to the marina again.

The up side was that everyone thought WOW what a great place to live, a big fancy luxury yacht, so I was always the hit with all my friends. It had a full galley and big screen TV with satellite...everything a young college student needed. Because I lived on the boat, I had free parking at the marina so there were no other expenses other than my rent each month, which was pretty cheap because the rent was offset by the fact the owner was actually paying me to watch his boat and I just had him put it towards my rental fees.


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

Any updates to this topic, Thinking of becoming S/V liveaboard in Philippines.

What has experience been with Coast Guard?
Is visa still required?
Where are you flagged?
Marina recommendations?
Yard recommendations


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

hey Manitoba,

I live on boat now. I wish I hadn't decided to do this. There are several expenses to keep up even if you don't use the boat. I have a 33' Monterey cruiser. Just being around the water cause things to deteriorate. The moisture gets into everything like wiring, electronic components, props and the paint on the bottom of boat. It is always a maintenance issue even in fresh water. Saltwater is a nightmare. So, think about the expenses before taking the plunge. 

Art


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

art1946 said:


> hey Manitoba,
> 
> I live on boat now. I wish I hadn't decided to do this. There are several expenses to keep up even if you don't use the boat. I have a 33' Monterey cruiser. Just being around the water cause things to deteriorate. The moisture gets into everything like wiring, electronic components, props and the paint on the bottom of boat. It is always a maintenance issue even in fresh water. Saltwater is a nightmare. So, think about the expenses before taking the plunge.
> 
> Art


Hello Art

Where r u? I have been maintaining saltwater boats since my grandpa could get me to hold sandpaper in one hand and a scraper in the other. Your Monterey is fbrglass IIRC? If you are in the PI what kind of budget annually r u seeing?


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello LemSaDipolog,

I am not in the Philippines now. I came back last year before the virus. I am in Florida. Saltwater here tears the boats up. Yes, I have a fiberglass boat. All the boats that are moored around saltwater will deteriorate from the metal out drives to the electrical wiring plus electronics really fast. I am in freshwater thank God. I still have maintenance on the boat just from all the moisture being on the water. I wanted to sell the boat and come back there but I am at a stand still for now.

art


----------



## LemSaDipolog (Nov 18, 2020)

art1946 said:


> Hello LemSaDipolog,
> 
> I am not in the Philippines now. I came back last year before the virus. I am in Florida. Saltwater here tears the boats up. Yes, I have a fiberglass boat. All the boats that are moored around saltwater will deteriorate from the metal out drives to the electrical wiring plus electronics really fast. I am in freshwater thank God. I still have maintenance on the boat just from all the moisture being on the water. I wanted to sell the boat and come back there but I am at a stand still for now.
> 
> art


Standstill FULLLY understood, Have prospect near to here but cannot even get to it. Such are the downsides to life in the PI. But i still glad to live here. Where in the PI is your place?

Oh one hint, NEVER splice wires, always run same wire end connection to end and all connections in ez to get to location as possible


----------



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

I was in Tagum City. Just north of Davao city. About an hour from Davao city. Actually, a wire should never be spliced. If not running a solid wire then use a connection terminal block to make the splice. 

art


----------

